# perfect weather for offshore trips mon-sun



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow! This weather is looking nice for some offshore fun! We will be running trips out of Freeport and Galveston all this next week we have everything that you will need to catch big fish. Snapper season is done and Amberjack dosent open untill aug 1st but we will be trying to catch everything else. text for more details 832 287 0802


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is the best fishing weather and the fish bite is on lets go catch some of these wahoo and grouper not to mention the dolphin are everywhere!


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*offshore trip*

Whats the cost? How Far out and how long?


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

What kind of boat, how far and how much?


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Why post up and ad and not reply?


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

24ft sea chaser offshore series, running about 80miles out of Freeport. This Sat weather looks perfect! Shoot me txt a for any more details. Tight lines everybody and be safe!


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

I still have one spot left to fill I will post something on here as soon as it is filled 832 287 0802


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

My boat is full I wan try to wish every angler good luck and tight lines!


----------

